# Questions re Bluebeards Castle Pirates Pension



## PClapham (Jun 6, 2016)

We have a week reserved through II for December.  The paperwork says it is for studio or hotel type accommodation.  Should this be a hotel room we would need to cancel.  Does anyone have experience with this type of listing?

Thanks

Anita


----------



## Tia (Jun 22, 2016)

I think it's a complete studio,  if not too late I can ask on an owner yahoo group. Or just call II?


----------



## Tia (Jun 22, 2016)

PP has 1br and studio units , no lock offs was reply from yahoo group owner.


----------



## Gliderguy89 (Jun 22, 2016)

We own at BB Pirates. The smallest unit is a studio. All units have balconies facing the yacht harbor - nice.


----------



## PClapham (Jul 10, 2016)

Thanks- sounds good!

Anita


----------



## Ritamonte (Dec 4, 2016)

PClapham said:


> We have a week reserved through II for December.  The paperwork says it is for studio or hotel type accommodation.  Should this be a hotel room we would need to cancel.  Does anyone have experience with this type of listing?
> 
> Thanks
> 
> Anita


We own in BBC at Hilltop Villas  a lockout unit ( for sale) which is a studio attached to a hotel room, most units hotel or studio are set up like a typical hotel room ( 2 Queen beds or a king bed with pullout couch) with kitchenette.


----------

